# POD X3 Live vs POD HD 300



## Kali Yuga (Nov 14, 2010)

I've never owned a Line 6 POD product, but I'm looking for something to get decent "brutal/slam death" tones in a convenient package for recording direct into a laptop from a bedroom, with EZ Drummer and some recording program (I currently use PT8, but I want to bypass needing an interface and may change soon). There's a used POD X3 Live available locally for 275, which seems to get decent enough tones from the videos and reviews I've been reading, but it looks like the new POD HD 300 retails for 330, only 55 more. How much better are the amp simulations on the HD 300 than the X3 Live, and what are the different features? I'm not really looking for versatility, but getting the best possible rhythm tone for my style of music. POD users/fans, which route would be best for me?


----------



## iff (Nov 14, 2010)

For the price difference, there's no reason to even consider any of the previous Pods versus the HD line.

Go HD, no question.


----------



## JohnDillingerJr (Nov 15, 2010)

Go HD. If you can save the bones, go with the 500. Its infinitely better. Just don't get the 400; Its like the rotten middle child in the family. Its basically the 500 without the key features. However the modeling itself is the same on all three.
The models are great. I own one, and there were some members here that compared them side by side to the real amps, and they held there own very well.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm still not sold on the HD, plus the X3 is much cheaper now, and has a billion presets available.


----------



## El Caco (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm planning to grab a HD500, I didn't like the X3 live, I personally think the GSP1101 is much better but I think the HD500 might give the 1101 a run for it's money and then some. The 16 amps don't worry me, I have never used that many amp models on any modeller because generally most of the models either aren't that great or not to my taste, I've always thought quality is more important than quantity.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Nov 15, 2010)

I may be able to talk the owner of the POD X3 Live down to 250, which would be 80 below the cost of a POD HD 300 at retail value. I haven't had enough experience with Line 6 products to warrant spending anything more on the POD HD 500, when the HD 300 is already much more expensive than I had initially intended to spend on a budget of 200 for a DI recording tool. I'm really leaning towards the POD XT Live since I haven't found too much evidence for the superiority of the HD line other than the redone amp simulations. It seems like there's been some dissatisfaction with customization of the HD 300 and 400 models from some of the comments and reviews I've read.

I've been even less impressed with the clips of the GSP1101 for my style of music than with what I've heard from POD products, but I haven't had the money to sit down with either and set to my preferences. I could always resale the POD XT Live for around the same price that I purchased it if I decide to go in another direction, and not have to deal with diminished resale value as I would with purchasing a POD HD 300 at retail prices.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Nov 15, 2010)

s7eve said:


> I'm planning to grab a HD500, I didn't like the X3 live, I personally think the GSP1101 is much better but I think the HD500 might give the 1101 a run for it's money and then some. The 16 amps don't worry me, I have never used that many amp models on any modeller because generally most of the models either aren't that great or not to my taste, I've always thought quality is more important than quantity.


What in particular didn't you like about the POD X3 Live? I agree with you on quality being more important than quality. I'm planning to build a small handful of personal patches to use, mostly looking for a solid rhythm tone, and don't really need to be paying more to get a higher range of models and effects that wouldn't get used.


----------



## El Caco (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm not a recording guru and my main use of a modeller is for live playing even if it is mostly only in my house. What I want to be able to do with a modeller is build a tone and play whether it be through headphones, my PA or through my Mesa 20/20. Using the Pod X3 like this I was never able to dial in a tone that I was happy with and to get a decent tone took way too much effort. The amp models on their own without using the EQ or other effects just sucked, they were either too muddy, too thin or had too much fizz.

Sure after I watched a bunch of youtube tutorials and read a bunch of tips online I was able to get a reasonable tone when playing through the Mesa but I also owned the E530 at the same time and the E530 was in another realm of tone compared to the Pod. The Pod also didn't play nice with the E530 so I was unable to use the Pod as an effects processor with the E530. What I could never achieve is a great direct to PA tone from the Pod.

I took a chance on the GSP1101 even with the less than stellar online clips and within minutes of it arriving I was able to achieve much better results than I was ever able to achieve with the Pod. With the 1101 I can build a usable tone from a number of amp models alone but of course I still use EQ and effects, the difference is using the GSP1101 is much more like using the real items that it models. The amp compensation when utilised correctly also produces great results and puts it a step above the Pod X3 and it plays nice with every other bit of gear I have tried it with. It is a much more versatile piece of gear. I completely agree that the online samples of it generally suck but they don't represent the potential.

Obviously I don't think the GSP1101 is perfect and I also should point out that I have not yet tried any of the recent firmware upgrades that have been released. But from what I have heard from the HD500 I am hopeful that it could be even better than the GSP1101. Now is where I should point out that I do have concerns that it is a Line6 product. The Pod X3 Live had a number of serious issues and Line6 pretty much responded with "too bad you're stuck with it", when I grab a HD500 I will be keeping my GSP1101 until the HD500 is able to both prove itself superior and it must be able to play nicely with all my other gear, that means the loop must be functional because it was useless on the X3.


----------



## col (Nov 15, 2010)

One thing to consider is that _only_ on the HD500 you're able to switch the cab modeling off or load your own impulses.


----------



## Rook (Nov 15, 2010)

I'd go for the 400 over the 300, it's definitely worth the extra bit for the amount of control you gain. The 500 is obviously much better still, but if you were looking at the 300, it's gunna be too much.

400 is a win.

X3 live isn't worth it anymore, X3 pro is good for recording if your doing bass and vocals too, but you ARE paying for the models for Bass and Vocals too, which if you don't need isn't worth it.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Nov 15, 2010)

col said:


> One thing to consider is that _only_ on the HD500 you're able to switch the cab modeling off or load your own impulses.



Wut?! You can load your own impulses on the HD500?!

_*EDIT*_

Doesn't look like you can


----------



## Variant (Nov 15, 2010)

Slam/death/grind? HD series JCM model is the bee's knees, dude. Go for it, no question.


----------



## Kairos (Nov 15, 2010)

col said:


> One thing to consider is that _only_ on the HD500 you're able to switch the cab modeling off or load your own impulses.





JPhoenix19 said:


> Wut?! You can load your own impulses on the HD500?!
> 
> _*EDIT*_
> 
> Doesn't look like you can



You can on the GSP1101


----------



## JohnDillingerJr (Nov 15, 2010)

You can't load impulses into the HD500, but you can turn the cab sims off and load impulses into your sequencer when DI'ing. Unfortunately with the 300 and 400 you can only turn off the mic sim and turn on a "Specially voiced cab" which is lame. The ability to bypass cab sims is a real deal breaker for me. I bought the 400 not knowing it couldn't bypass cabs and I regret it :/

That being said, either the hd500, or the X3 live, personally(The X3s had the ability to bypass cabs, iirc?). The cab sims on the POD HDs, at least in my opinion, are just terrible. I've heard lots of good tones come from the previous generation of PODs though. And like s7eve said, pretty much all line6 modelers tend to require lots of tlc to get your tone.


----------



## ST3MOCON (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a x3 live and personally i think its great. People complain about it only because is line6. on the x3 you can turn off the cab simulation and run it through a power amp. but you can also send 2 xlr's with cab simulation to a mixing board. you get a total of 4 outputs which you can turn cab sim on or off and adjust panning. i believe it has good "feel" too, but when using a modeler im OK with sacrificing some feel for versatility and different awesome tones. im sure you would be happy either way but i know that the pod x3 live has never let me down live or in the studio. Im sure the HD line is good too but i know the x3 is good by experience. good luck =)


----------



## Krankguitarist (Nov 15, 2010)

Looking for something with a fuckload of flexibility, signal routing options, lots of simultaneous effects, and compatibility with voice and bass guitar? The X3 is likely your ticket.

Looking for something more straightforward with less of a learning curve and better sounding models? The HD300 is a better bet.

As for the drawbacks? The X3 suffers from some pretty awful cab sims if you ask me. The HD300 is better in that regard, but it's still limited by the fact that you can't turn off the cab sims, and can run less in the way of simultaneous effects. The X3 does so much that it really spreads itself thin, and doesn't really shine in any one area. In contrast, the HD300 does a whole lot less, it does what it does very well.

Personally, I recommended going the HD300 route UNLESS you *really* need the extra features on the X3, of which there are plenty.

And if you can swing it, the HD500 is worth the price of admission.


----------



## El Caco (Nov 15, 2010)

JohnDillingerJr said:


> You can't load impulses into the HD500, but you can turn the cab sims off and load impulses into your sequencer when DI'ing. Unfortunately with the 300 and 400 you can only turn off the mic sim and turn on a "Specially voiced cab" which is lame. The ability to bypass cab sims is a real deal breaker for me.



It is going to be a deal breaker for anyone who wants to use it through a poweramp and cab. This is similar situation with Digitech products, they all have the same modelling but only the GSP1101 has the multiple settings and compensation for various setups. Some people have specific needs and if you can fulfil all your needs with the cheaper product then why spend more?



ST3MOCON said:


> People complain about it only because is line6.



I'm sure some do but as a general statement what proof do you have to back up such a ridiculous claim. I imagine the truth is more likely that the people who hate Line6 have purchased a Line6 product in the past with the hope that it would function as advertised only to be disappointed that certain features were not even usable and in some cases could damage your existing gear if you tried. That's true in my case, I owned a X3 Live and I wanted to love it. Yes my experience has now shaped my opinion of Line6 and yet here I am considering another Line6 product. But when I speak negatively of the X3 live it is from personal experience.

In capable hands the Pod X3 can produce great results for recording but you do not need to look hard to find horror stories from owners of the X3 live and I personally wouldn't even consider buying one second hand unless I knew it had been looked after, could test it first to make sure that everything functioned as intended and got it for a great price so that if it died shortly after purchase I wouldn't be too out of pocket.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 15, 2010)

s7eve said:


> I'm sure some do but as a general statement what proof do you have to back up such a ridiculous claim. I imagine the truth is more likely that the people who hate Line6 have purchased a Line6 product in the past with the hope that it would function as advertised only to be disappointed that certain features were not even usable and in some cases could damage your existing gear if you tried. That's true in my case, I owned a X3 Live and I wanted to love it. Yes my experience has now shaped my opinion of Line6 and yet here I am considering another Line6 product. But when I speak negatively of the X3 live it is from personal experience.
> 
> In capable hands the Pod X3 can produce great results for recording but you do not need to look hard to find horror stories from owners of the X3 live and I personally wouldn't even consider buying one second hand unless I knew it had been looked after, could test it first to make sure that everything functioned as intended and got it for a great price so that if it died shortly after purchase I wouldn't be too out of pocket.



But you shouldnt label it as garbage just because you had a bad experience yourself. Every company has "horror stories" from owners, that doesnt mean people should never buy from those companies ever. Line 6 is a great solid company for their price range, and IMO the best value for cost you can get (say what you want, but the Spider valve, Vetta, Pod X3 and now Pod HD's are great for the cost for people who dont have $5k to spend on a rig)

Looking back now, I loved my X3 Live much much more than the GSP1101, in almost everything except X-edit (it makes editing pretty easy).. but tonally, my best setup was the X3 Live into a Carvin T100, and nothing ever met up with that combo so I just bought another T100 and looking into getting the HD soon. 

The main reason someone should consider the X3, is if you plan to run bass and vocals through it also. Hence the "3" in the X3, meaning it was made for Guitar, bass and vocals (thats why theres no Bass X3).. It works really great for that, and it was my main bass setup for the first 2 years and Im praying the HD500 can do bass decently also, but that is my only doubts about the HD so far. If you have something like a chapman stick, split bass/guitar signals on one instrument, or want to do vocals/guitar thru one processor, or any dual amp setup really, the Pod X3 is the king imo. If you just play guitar, yea, go for the HD.


----------



## El Caco (Nov 16, 2010)

As a general statement that "people *only* complain about it because it is Line6" I demonstrated that what he said is not true. So yes what he wrote is garbage because there are plenty of people who complain about it because the one they owned was not good enough. Especially the early ones had a range of problems mostly relating to manufacturing issues which is one of the reasons I wouldn't risk buying second hand. Also the loop problem was not an isolated issue and line6 said they couldn't fix the issue with a firmware upgrade because they claimed it was a hardware issue.

In the Line6 price range there are a number of products including a number that have a similar feature set and intended use. Even if you claim it as your opinion it's still a strong claim to say Line6 offer the best value, people could argue other companies as offering better value due to having similar or better features at a lower price with greater flexibility. The tone part is subjective, for everyone that says Line6 was the best setup tonally they ever had you would find just as many if not more that think Line6 don't sound great but this can be said about most guitar products.

Anyway I'm not going to argue that there is nothing good about the X3 live, there was things I liked about it but in my case the negative outweighed the positive, it could have and should have been better than it was. I do think though that it is fair to state reasons why another choice might be better than a X3. There are a number of units out there that were produced during the time of admitted manufacturing issues, Line6 has had a reputation for certain products not being reliable or prone to issues and the X3 live is one of them so you would need to be extra careful when buying second hand and prepared for issues or failure to occur. If you were considering buying one new you may as well consider the HD series as well and buy the right one for you based on it's merits and IMO I wouldn't consider the X3 live at all because I think there are products at the same price point that are preferable.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Nov 16, 2010)

Going for the HD400 or HD500 is not an option. I have never actually been impresssed by a POD tone, and it's hard enough for me justify spending 250-330 on one already, but the convenience of bedroom practice and DI recording on my laptop are selling points.

Can the POD X3 Live or HD300 be used simply for effects in the loop of my main amplifier? If it's able to be incorporated into my main rig (which stays at a practice space) as a basic effects unit, then I may be sold. I would need to have the amp and cab simulations bypassed. Sorry if it's a dumb question, but I've avoided PODs like a plague until recently.

Also, could a POD simply be plugged into a PA for a band practice and sound decent? That could be incredibly useful for one of the bands I'm in since they have a different practice space then where my equipment is located, although I would still use my primary rig for shows.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Nov 17, 2010)

Kali Yuga said:


> Going for the HD400 or HD500 is not an option. I have never actually been impresssed by a POD tone, and it's hard enough for me justify spending 250-330 on one already, but the convenience of bedroom practice and DI recording on my laptop are selling points.
> 
> Can the POD X3 Live or HD300 be used simply for effects in the loop of my main amplifier? If it's able to be incorporated into my main rig (which stays at a practice space) as a basic effects unit, then I may be sold. I would need to have the amp and cab simulations bypassed. Sorry if it's a dumb question, but I've avoided PODs like a plague until recently.
> 
> Also, could a POD simply be plugged into a PA for a band practice and sound decent? That could be incredibly useful for one of the bands I'm in since they have a different practice space then where my equipment is located, although I would still use my primary rig for shows.



Yes to both of your questions: just be ready to do some tweaking for good direct ones.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Nov 17, 2010)

So, what exactly is the benefit of the HD500 over the HD300 anyway? I understand it has more presets, effects, etc., but for my purposes I'm only going to need the modelers and the effects on the HD300 is already more than I would ever use. I probably won't touch the presets. The HD500 apparently can bypass the cab simulations, but I'm not going to be playing through a power amp and cab, only direct into computer/PA or as an effects unit. So, out of curiosity, if for some reason I were able to spring for a HD500 instead of the HD300, what exactly would I be getting for 170 USD more that's useful for my applications?


----------



## cyril v (Nov 17, 2010)

Kali Yuga said:


> So, what exactly is the benefit of the HD500 over the HD300 anyway? I understand it has more presets, effects, etc., but for my purposes I'm only going to need the modelers and the effects on the HD300 is already more than I would ever use. I probably won't touch the presets. The HD500 apparently can bypass the cab simulations, but I'm not going to be playing through a power amp and cab, only direct into computer/PA or as an effects unit. So, out of curiosity, if for some reason I were able to spring for a HD500 instead of the HD300, what exactly would I be getting for 170 USD more that's useful for my applications?



Read up on it, it's your decision.

Line 6 POD HD500 Review: Pod HD: Is It For You? - Audiofanzine


----------



## funknotik (Jan 9, 2011)

cyril v said:


> Read up on it, it's your decision.
> 
> Line 6 POD HD500 Review: Pod HD: Is It For You? - Audiofanzine



Reading the above article as we speak. I'm in a similar situation I need an audio interface and an effects processor and I'm torn between the HD500 and the Pod X3. Does the HD500 have two separate inputs for simultaneous usage like guitar and bass? I want to be able to record two channels at the same time. This will really make the difference in my decision and so far from the article it does look like this is possible.


----------

